# Are you a skilled craftsman in need of some extra work?



## SonnyB (Apr 12, 2009)

Do you have your own workshop?
Do you have the experience to make shaker style furniture [we will supply the plans]?
Do you have the skills and space to spray? [catalyzed conversion varnish, for example]
Can you deliver to any of the areas listed below?
Can you work on a project by project basis, as a subcontractor?
If you can answer yes to ALL of the above, we would love to hear from you.

We are in critical need of craftsmen in the following delivery areas:
Denver, Colorado Springs CO
Seattle, WA
Massachusetts
Rhode Island
Connecticut
Maryland
Albany, Syracuse, Rochester, Buffalo NY areas
Richmond, VA
Greater Chicago IL area, especially northern suburbs

Email me: [email protected]


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

If this interests you then I've got some bunk bed plans to sell you


----------



## SonnyB (Apr 12, 2009)

I appreciate the offer but we don't build or sell bunk beds.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

If you don't sell or build bunk beds then its a "Business opportunity"


----------



## SonnyB (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not sure I get your point. We build and sell many things but bunk beds are not one of them. I simply have people in certain parts of the country that want large products such as kitchen islands and bathroom vanities that are generally too large and expensive to ship. That's why I'm looking for skilled craftsmen in certain locations that could build these items and then deliver them locally or have the customer pick them up. I am looking to subcontract this work out to the right people on a project by project basis. For example: I have someone in Denver looking for a kitchen island. I would give all the specifics to the craftsman in that area and also tell them how much I would pay them. They can then accept the job or not.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I sure would need some questions answered for something like that. Like who buys the material, and what guarantees are there of getting paid? Sounds too good to be true.

I'm in southern AZ, so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm in Indianapolis the drive to Northern Chicago would be pretty severe. Any jobs in the Indy area?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

a can of worms in terms of quality control, esp.
with finishing.

spraying required, eh?


----------



## SonnyB (Apr 12, 2009)

Please take a look at the products on this web site: ShakerBathrooms.com. There you will find typical prices. We will pay you 80% of the project price, minus the CC trans fee. It's that simple and straightforward.

We have been in business since 2003. Our products are in homes in every state in the U.S. including Alaska and Hawaii; also Jamaica, Canada, England, Germany, Belgium, and France. We have many, many repeat customers.

Regarding quality control; quality, on time, is what we expect from all of our builders. Our workmanship is guaranteed 100% to our customers. We expect the same from our builders to us. On each and every project, we will ask you to agree that you are willing to take 100% of the responsibility for the customer's satisfaction, up to and including giving them back 100% of their total purchase price if necessary. Considering that, in most instances, you will be delivering your own work to the customer we are sure you will want it to be your very best. The more satisfied the customers are the more repeat business we get. And we always try to give any repeat business to the same builder.


----------



## SonnyB (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sorry but we are not looking for people in the Indy area or in AZ right now. But if things change in the future I will try to contact you.


----------

